# Night Mode and West London Audi Specialists



## CP1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello Forum!

This is my first post and I am looking for any tips on......

Night mode: I have a 52 plate 225 and the on board computer only works in one mode - the ongoing mode rather than the trip mode. When I try to togel between them thescreen goes blank. I have heard that there is a night mode that blanks this out - if this is more than a rumour, is anyone able to tell me how I do this?

Second question.....can anyone recommend an Audi Specialist in the West London area?

Thanks guys.....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.Never heard of night mode :?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

CP1 said:


> Hello Forum!
> 
> This is my first post and I am looking for any tips on......
> 
> ...


You are pressing the button at the bottom of the stalk which stitches the trip computer off and on. To toggle between the features you need to press the two rocker buttons at the end of the stalk, then pressing and holding the button at the bottom will reset each feature :wink: - this will be in your owners manual :roll: :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Specialist in West London - WAK @ Vagcheck.

Agree with Simon - you appear to be turning the computer off.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi CP1, welcome to the forum


----------

